# Lighting contactor in PNL



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

This isn't that old (1956) but I figure some of the younger members haven't seen one.

Contactor has 120V coil and energizes part of the bus to hot-up multiple circuits with the throw of a single switch.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is a newer model...120v coil energizes entire panel :





























...same but w/o the dust


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Holy crap! Same part number too! Made in the same place in NJ. Glad to see they are still in business.:thumbup:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

What's the purpose of that? Maybe like a shunt breaker?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Little-Lectric said:


> What's the purpose of that? Maybe like a shunt breaker?


I suppose that would be one way to use it. But the ones I have worked on just control loads like any contactor. Imagine instead of five 4-pole contactors, you turned a 20 circuit panel on and off.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

We had some old Square D panels like that in our auditorium at UT for the dimming system. The panels in the first pic as well as the autotransformers are gone. The panel in the 2nd pic is still in place along with the MDP. The Synergy panel in the 3rd pic is the new dimming system, installed 3 years ago.


----------

